# Another new weapon for the arsenal



## redneck5236 (Dec 25, 2020)

For about three years been doing a lot of baking mostly different breads and bagels ! Been using a thirty year old kitchen aid mixer that gives me grief now and then ! For Christmas my wonderful beautiful wife has up graded me to a 5qt kitchen aid pro ! Absolutely love it ! Can't wait to make a batch of bread !


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 25, 2020)

Nice!!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## bradger (Dec 25, 2020)

there is an unwritten rule that says you must use a new appliance within 24 hours of receiving it


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 25, 2020)

VERY NICE!!!!   
That 5 qt bowl means you can increase each batch of bread by another loaf.  When I make 4 loafs in my smaller bowl, it's always a fight to keep the dough from climbing up onto the mixer itself.
Merry Christmas.
Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 25, 2020)

Very nice! You must have been good this year! Enjoy it, and merry Christmas!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 25, 2020)

That's awesome . Enjoy .


----------



## Coreymacc (Dec 25, 2020)

Nice. We have one also. Works good. We love making bagels with it. Only complaint is the whisk doesn't go all the way to the bottom of the bowl. You have to manually stir once in a while. 

You'll have to give feedback maybe mine is a lemon.
Corey


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 25, 2020)

There is an adjustment setting on most kitchenaids to raise or lower bowl.


----------



## DPB (Dec 25, 2020)

Great gift, its good when your bride know what you need. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 25, 2020)

A KA mixer is as essential as the oven and stove at our house. Great gift! Excellent wife!


----------



## Coreymacc (Dec 25, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> There is an adjustment setting on most kitchenaids to raise or lower bowl.


Thanks, no more adjustment left.

Corey


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 25, 2020)

Very nice! Mandatory kitchen tool.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 26, 2020)

Life without a kitchenaid is too much work. Enjoy!


----------

